
Finding respondents to user surveys - seshagiric
What (free) tools do you use to find a customer panel&#x2F;group that can take your survey and provide representative data.
======
sharemywin
google has a product for as little as $50.

[https://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home](https://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/home)

